# Anyone know how to disable avast ?



## savitathakur (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi all, i know it's off topic, but could someone please tell me how can i disable my avast antivirus ? i want to install a chef software on my pc,, but avast keep removing the setup


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

http://www.getavast.net/how-to/disable-turn-off


----------



## khojchef (Jun 22, 2018)

It's very simple my friend, Just right click on avast icon on the bottom right corner of your screen > click avast shield control and then select the time.. you can visit this article for more details:- https://althow.com/disable-avast-antivirus-temporarily-windows/


----------

